# Old 1980's gaggia



## quellomayo (Jul 15, 2011)

My machine is a bit of a mongrel.

Successive owners have modified and added buttons and bits to it so now it looks like Frankenstein's monster. It works well enough but you have to set the pressure right or it tends to get very loud and threatens to explode.

We're living in Peru and growing our own coffee so it's very rewarding to drink a cup of coffee from your own land.

Getting parts and repairs done here is quite expensive....at least I think so, we paid 240 dollars to relace the springs in the two columns....

Anyway, it's a pleasure to drink from this machine and it looks quite impressive and weighs in at over 85kg


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds interesting!







get some pics up







welcome to the forum!


----------

